# First shot -severe pip



## jodenem99 (May 23, 2012)

Hello all ,i have read here about people getting pip , now i know what it is first hand . did my first shot test e 250 mg in quad . 4 or five hrs later ouch, today leg is very sore ,hard to walk and bend .. no joking .. i have read to heat up the oil first ,i did not do that this time ..i think i may have pushed it in too fast . asking those with more experience their thoughts ..  should i try next time with maybe less test until i get used to it .. would heating it up help to prevent pain . and would pushing it in too fast cause extreme discomfort a few hrs later . thanks for your imput ..


----------



## gixxermaniak (May 23, 2012)

Is it hot to the touch ?do you have a fever?


----------



## malfeasance (May 23, 2012)

Test E at 250 should not cause any pain.  1 cc?  Where in your quad?  Try your glute.  No pain until 4-5 hours later?  I never heat oil or do anything like massaging or other things I have read about.

One brand caused me huge issues, but no problems with others.


----------



## jodenem99 (May 23, 2012)

it isnt hot to the touch and no fever .. kalpa test e from a sponsor here


----------



## rage racing (May 23, 2012)

stick to glutes. i found that NOT heating the gear worksbetter for me. I think its cause I cant inject slower with "cold" gear. What size pin  you using?


----------



## easymoneymike (May 23, 2012)

Is this you first time pinning quads or pinning in general?  Its normal to have pain first time but it shouldn't be that bad.  A lot of people get pain in the quads.  I have never had any problems with quads and have put way more oil in them than that.  Some people respond differently to different brands.  It might be a reaction to the oil, maybe you didn't go deep enough, etc.  I always take either a hot shower or put a heating pad on my quads after pinning, sometimes both to help spread the oil.


----------



## Digitalash (May 23, 2012)

Pain is normal for virgin muscle, even test E. You'll be fine after a couple injects, take some ibuprofen and suck it up


----------



## jay_steel (May 23, 2012)

I was doing juijitsu when I first started to pin and was in misery for the first few weeks, sitting down and rolling. Zero pain now, I can pin all day in my shoulders, quads and gluts.


----------



## johnniejr243 (May 23, 2012)

First hand experience with that issue.   Not sure what I did that caused it but pain went away and I could walk after a week.  
Ibuprofen is your best friend or loratab 10s.  Pain will go away. Just don't stick in same spot of leg next time , move up some


----------



## Jaqu (May 23, 2012)

I remember my first shot as well, 2ml into the quad after a heavy leg day.
PIP was so bad the next day I could barely walk, was limping all over the place convinced I had given myself an infection and my leg was going to have to be cut off.
By the third time injecting that leg I stopped getting PIP completely. The pain will fade, for me rubbing deep heat on the leg after I injected seemed to help, but you just have to tough it out when you open virgin muscle.


----------



## Eyayo (May 23, 2012)

prob hit a nerve, my bro took a shot from a non sponsor and was out the gym 3 days. One of the best brand ive used tho, with no prob. If anyone here has used advanced stealth.... youll know what serious pip is. Im talkin weeks after injection.


----------



## Ichigo (May 23, 2012)

Eyayo said:


> prob hit a nerve, my bro took a shot from a non sponsor and was out the gym 3 days. One of the best brand ive used tho, with no prob. If anyone here has used advanced stealth.... youll know what serious pip is. Im talkin weeks after injection.



God i remember my first experience with the Advanced Stealth, man the pain was so bad i thought my leg was going to fall off...lol The pain lasted about two and half weeks. Never used them again!


----------



## Eyayo (May 23, 2012)

Ichigo said:


> God i remember my first experience with the Advanced Stealth, man the pain was so bad i thought my leg was going to fall off...lol The pain lasted about two and half weeks. Never used them again!



That plus constant fevers, but that test e kicked in no bs 2 weeks.


----------



## RockShawn (May 23, 2012)

Try Benadryl.  It helps when I have pip. I also ice the muscle of its severe.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 24, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Pain is normal for virgin muscle, even test E. You'll be fine after a couple injects, take some ibuprofen and suck it up


Yep this^^ You're just a puss....  You'll toughen up... stay away from quads. Delts are my favorite,,,,,,,those or glutes are my main spots... Or every muscle on my body if it's TNE or ace....


----------



## lee111s (May 24, 2012)

MTFU - Man The Fuck Up


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 24, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Test E at 250 should not cause any pain.



This is far from true. I experience mild PIP after every shot of Enanthate I inject.  I have a feeling it's high BA content, or even the oil used.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 24, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> This is far from true. I experience mild PIP after every shot of Enanthate I inject.  I have a feeling it's high BA content, or even the oil used.


Or you're a puss too... nah jk. Depends on the gear. Pharm grade enath has never hurt me at all.


----------



## darkside5674 (May 24, 2012)

My experience is that pinning before or after working the muscle group worked that same day increases your chance of getting severe pip especially in virgin muscle. Never had any issue with the glutes regardless of what muscles were worked.


----------



## bulldogz (May 24, 2012)

My homebrew test e @ 200mg and 300mg hurts like a mofo during and after


----------



## Buckeye Fan (May 24, 2012)

Your always asking for issues when pinning your quad. I stay away. Stick to glute delt tricep


----------



## Calves of Steel (May 24, 2012)

Dude I am so sorry you did quads first jeez. Don't let it scare you. First shot anywhere will hurt and then you usually get used to it unless you have exceptionally painful gear, but I have never had a good experience with quads. Be very careful choosing where to hit. The oil tends to melt downward a bit through the muscle, which is why upper/outer glutes or delts just above the middle is the perfect spot to hit. Also quads are such a hard muscle and full of blood. Try quads and delts. I warn you, first shot in each bodypart will still hurt and it's worth decreasing the volume a bit on the first shot or cutting it with sterile oil, but they'll be more comfortable spots in general. Also dept of the shot. Picture the muscle itself and aim for the center. Don't go excessively deep or too shallow.


----------



## Digitalash (May 25, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> My homebrew test e @ 200mg and 300mg hurts like a mofo during and after





Really? 200mg shouldn't be painful at all really, what % BA do you use?


----------



## bulldogz (May 25, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Really? 200mg shouldn't be painful at all really, what % BA do you use?



Tell me about it.. I can't believe it it myself...I'm convienced it's my powder

I used the following for the 200mg for 50ml

10g of test e
20% BB
2% BA
50/50 - GSO/EO


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 25, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> Tell me about it.. I can't believe it it myself...I'm convienced it's my powder
> 
> I used the following for the 200mg for 50ml
> 
> ...


Ekkk... You get along with EO? Lots of guys don't do well with that shit! I've never used it so I can't comment on that but 20 BB 2BA is what I use with gso and it was painless and that was with tne so....might be your powder if you're good with eo


----------



## bulldogz (May 25, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> Ekkk... You get along with EO? Lots of guys don't do well with that shit! I've never used it so I can't comment on that but 20 BB 2BA is what I use with gso and it was painless and that was with tne so....might be your powder if you're good with eo



I pin dragon pharma test e 250 for my TRT dose which has EO and the shit is painless with no issues...

I really think my test e powder is fvcked...I have test base powder which I brewed from the same sourse and that shit is painless...go figure


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 25, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> I pin dragon pharma test e 250 for my TRT dose which has EO and the shit is painless with no issues...
> 
> I really think my test e powder is fvcked...I have test base powder which I brewed from the same sourse and that shit is painless...go figure


That is fucking weird bro! Prop is the only thing that has really ever bothered me as far as oil based gear goes. I can't stand tne in water!!


----------



## RockShawn (May 25, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> Ekkk... You get along with EO? Lots of guys don't do well with that shit! I've never used it so I can't comment on that but 20 BB 2BA is what I use with gso and it was painless and that was with tne so....might be your powder if you're good with eo



I only use EO gear now. All DP. Very little pain. It just what my body likes.


----------



## bulldogz (May 26, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> That is fucking weird bro! Prop is the only thing that has really ever bothered me as far as oil based gear goes. I can't stand tne in water!!



I pinned .5ml of my test e 200 on thursday in my right quad and now I can't walk

The shit is extremely painful and even today the shit hurts bad


----------

